
Show HN: Just Pomodoro - petr-nagy
https://justpomodoro.org
======
kudeh
Kind of like tomato-timer.com. I like the more options feature though..gives
more flexibility.

------
nyc_pizza
Need to fix this. You can delete everyone's task history by looping through
this with incrementing id number...

[https://justpomodoro.org/?ajax=1&method=deleteHistoryTask&id...](https://justpomodoro.org/?ajax=1&method=deleteHistoryTask&id=148)

